# Trio of cheese



## homebrew (Sep 11, 2011)

Swiss, extra sharp cheddar, and swiss. AMNS in my MES - 4 hours temp held great in the 70's with 2 ice packs.


----------



## roller (Sep 11, 2011)

Great looking cheese...now the wait...


----------



## jlmacc (Sep 11, 2011)

That cheese looks really good!I have yet to try that,soon though.I made some of your pickled eggs last night,they look like there going to be killer!Thanks for the recipe again.   Josh


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 11, 2011)

Looks great homebrew!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 11, 2011)

The cheese looks great. Not sure I would use the cold packs over ice but that is just me. I don t like plastic in my smoker for anything


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 11, 2011)

Great Color on the cheese

Waiting is the hard part

Todd


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 11, 2011)

Looks great!!


----------

